# Guy Birkin Lace, Nottingham, September 2016



## possessed (Sep 24, 2016)

Evening everyone.
On with the report:

History:

The Birkin family were renowned lace manufacturers in Nottingham and also had a premises on Broadway in the Lace Market.

The company vacated the three-storey White House on Beech Avenue a number of years ago and the factory building was then used as offices. It had been on the market "for some time".

An application to transform the site into 48 apartments was lodged by Nottingham-based Zenith Planning and Design on behalf of White House Ltd in April 2014.

It was granted approval by Nottingham City Council planners earlier this week (24 September 2015).

Each floor will comprise 14 two-bed flats, along with six one-bed apartments. Each unit will also have a mezzanine floor.

Links:
Bygones: The Birkins family that made Nottingham | Nottingham Post
Going back to the past to survive - BBC News
(Sounds like it's sadly a dying trade)

Photos:




As you can see, the building is in very poor condition and is completely stripped out:







This bit was sealed- the plaque by the door said it was part of Framework, the homelessness charity, although I'm not sure what for..






Lonely chair shot:





View from the top:




An exterior:




I could hear running water down this corridor, possibly a sign of part of it being in use?





Anyway that's all from me- I spotted a skip around the back, I'm guessing this place will be gone fairly soon


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 24, 2016)

This place has a fair bit of history attached to it, a shame its being torn down. Nice post.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 25, 2016)

Nice one!Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Sep 25, 2016)

I enjoyed that, Thanks


----------



## Potter (Sep 28, 2016)

Conversion or demolition?


----------

